# EOS Utility, 5D3 and Mountain Lion (10.8.2): connection/data transfer problems



## danielemion (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all,
a few days ago I bought the 5D3 which replaced the 5D2.

Nothing to say: EXCELLENT camera!

But I have problems in communication between the camera and Mac both with EOS Utility (2.12.3) that Lightroom 4.3: when I try to transfer photos to your Mac, sometimes the transfer works, sometimes it freezes and crashes (or better EOS Utility crashes, while LR at the end says he's not able to read the files).

Strangely this what happens if the storage format is raw, or if it is the raw along with jpg, if I use only jpg seems to happen a lot less often.

Today I tryed to do same things (photo transfer and thetering) using using a PC with windows 7 x64 and the same softwares (Lightroom 4.3 and EOS Utility): everything worked flawless.

I'm inclined to think that problems are due to incompatibility issues between Mountain Lion and camera firmware's data-transfer protocols...

Have any of you encountered similar problems?

Daniele


----------



## nausher (Jan 14, 2013)

I am having connection/tethering issues. Tried tethering my 5D Mark 3 to Lightroom 3. Did not work. Camera shows "Busy" message and the camera wont work. tried tethering my camera to EOS Utility 2.11.1 for remote shooting. Will not work. EOS Utility quits when my 5D Mark 3 is connected via USB. My Canon 5D Mark 3 firmware 1.1.3. I am on Mac OS 10.8.2. 
Any help, any advise will be greatly appreciated. Thank You!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 14, 2013)

nausher said:


> I am having connection/tethering issues. Tried tethering my 5D Mark 3 to Lightroom 3. Did not work. Camera shows "Busy" message and the camera wont work. tried tethering my camera to EOS Utility 2.11.1 for remote shooting. Will not work. EOS Utility quits when my 5D Mark 3 is connected via USB. My Canon 5D Mark 3 firmware 1.1.3. I am on Mac OS 10.8.2.
> Any help, any advise will be greatly appreciated. Thank You!


The 5D MK III is not supported by Lightroom 3 and never will be. Update EOS Utility to the latest, you are way out of date with 2.11. That should fix that issue.


----------



## JetJockey (Feb 3, 2013)

Same problem here... I seem to be having communication issues between 5D3 and OS X Mountain Lion (10.8.2).

Anyone found a fix?


----------



## Hugo Fisher (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi guys!

At first - I have to tell - I am using 5D3 with OSX 10.8.2. (Mountain Lion) through card reader all the time - so no problem at all.

BUT - I had problems before, when I wanted to have thumbnails of my preview RAW pictures. I had to buy the last version of iPhoto to get a support for last Camera RAW. That gave me 5D3 RAW thumbnail support (not only in app itself, but through the whole OSX system). Talking about this topic: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5371

After that, all is working fine. The connection via cabel to download pictures (5D3 -> cabel -> Lightroom 4 -> Mac) is working too (but I am not using it).


----------



## jlpeifer (Apr 1, 2013)

I too was having this problem. On days 1 and 2 of a 3 day shoot I was I was having fairly good success getting EOS Utility (2.12.3) to successfully transfer images from my Canon EOS 5d Mark III to my MacBook Pro (10.7.5).

After a couple of full days of shooting successfully via this method the transfer process got borked . I would use the EOS Utility's "Camera settings/Remote shooting" to interface with the camera, but on day 3 of my shoot the images wouldn't ever transfer from the camera to the folder designated in EOS Util. The progress bar on EOS Utility would advance about 1/8th of the way across and then would just hang. This completely perplexed me because everything had been working great on the days before and then... Nothing!

I called Canon who assured me that there were no known bugs between their EOS Utility and my O/S (from what I've read I suspect that likely suffered from Pinocchio Syndrome).

All I could think of was that _*something*_ had changed between the computer and the camera in between it working and then not working. I was lost UNTIL I remembered that on days 1 and 2 of my shoot I was using an ISO of 200. On day three I changed the ISO to 100. On a whim and out of desperation I changed the ISO back to 200, snapped a shot, and BINGO it worked! And it continued to work all day long!

It frankly makes no sense to me why changing an ISO setting would cause communication between my camera and the EOS Utility to get gummed up... but it did.

Hopefully this helps someone else?


----------



## pgsdeepak (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a similar problem. I am able to download/import 20-60% of the images and then the camera losses connection. Canon support recommended firmware update, which is not an option as the firmware is already up-to-date. Mine looks like a camera problem, as I can use my 40D to download all the images taken in 5D MkIII to be transferred without interruption. If I do the otherway (40d Images downloaded through 5D mkiii), then it transfers 50-60% of the images and then gets hung/disconnected (the camera does not show as if the computer is reading anything- no blinking light of anything as it usually shows). I can view/edit the downloaded pics, so I dont think its a Mac OSx issue.
I will talk to Canon again tomorrow and then will return the camera to the vendor for a replacement. 
Sadly the camera is great except for this problem. I predominantly use the download through cable method (no Card reader), as my previous cameras SD card slot broke due to over use (taking the card in and out for download), so this is a big problem for me .


----------



## ncsa (Apr 1, 2013)

I also had this issue when moving up to the 5DIII, no matter what updates were applied etc - yet the 7D & 5DII bodies worked as expected - so I invested in a card reader.

Having now upgraded OS X to 10.8.3 - for my 5DIII I can now import into LR4 over the usb wire direct from the camera - but I will continue to use the card reader.


----------

